# Wanderlei back in the UFC?



## Andrew Green (Jul 9, 2006)

Not to long ago I would have thought this would be impossible and a UFC vs Pride Champion fight would have had to happen in Japan, where the money was.

Is this a sign to come?  UFC now with more events, the TUF series, Ultimate fight nights, a deal with HBO in the works...  Is the money finally there for the UFC to start stealing Japans top fighters?  (Will the UFC finally be able to put together a decent HW division?) or is Pride confident enough in Silva winning that they are sending him over to try and show some of the newer UFC fans that the UFC is not the top of the chain in MMA?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

The UFC is certainly benefiting from prime cable TV shows such as the Ultimate Fighter.  I expect that you will be getting more and more of these shows as the ratings definately deserve it.  Besides it gives you a chance to see fighters very early on in their careers. (name connection :rofl

Brian R. VanCise
www.insitnctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 9, 2006)

I dont know...UFC is most certainly not the top of the food chain as many believe. I'm glad he's coming back, that weight division (among others) needs some good fighters. No one in the UFC has been able to touch Chuck and we know Silva can. Personally I'm glad to see it happen, I'm a fan of the UFC and would really like to see them progress not only in popularity but in talent.

7sm


----------



## Shogun (Jul 9, 2006)

Its a well known fact that UFC WILL NOT mention PRide on UFC brodcasts. They say "Japan" or Overseas. I think UFC is doing really well, but it'll be some time before they can say pride on tv without fear or fans dicovering it.


----------



## Selfcritical (Jul 9, 2006)

Shogun said:
			
		

> Its a well known fact that UFC WILL NOT mention PRide on UFC brodcasts. They say "Japan" or Overseas. I think UFC is doing really well, but it'll be some time before they can say pride on tv without fear or fans dicovering it.



But they will have extensive camera shots of wanderlei with his PRIDE shirt on


----------



## Shogun (Jul 10, 2006)

That's because Wandy is a rebel. they are not gonna tell him to take it off, and PRIDE probably told him to wear it...


----------



## WilliamJ (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe I am crazy but could we be seeing a Pride/UFC merger in the works? I know it's far fetched, but Pride has wanted into the US for a long time and the UFC has wanted to get top level fighters in the cage. With all the recent air time deals the UFC needs a deeper talent pool desperately and Pride needs an influx of cash with the loss of Fuji TV.

How sweet would that be, a combined fight pool with shows in Japan and the US.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 10, 2006)

I doubt it.  UFC likes being on top too much, I could see them trying to buy out some of the smaller shows, and trying to steal Prides fighters, but not merging.


----------



## ginshun (Jul 10, 2006)

Is the Lidell - Silva fight a UFC fight or a Pride fight?


----------



## Marvin (Jul 11, 2006)

ginshun said:
			
		

> Is the Lidell - Silva fight a UFC fight or a Pride fight?


Probably both, UFC here and Pride in Nippon.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 11, 2006)

UFC, sounds like Vanderlei has signed a 3 fight deal with the UFC, so he'll get to fight a couple people


----------



## ronin_warrior_j (Jul 13, 2006)

I would like to see the UFC do an open weight tournament like Pride.


----------



## ginshun (Jul 13, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> Probably both, UFC here and Pride in Nippon.



Can't be both, they have different rules sets.

But I guess Andrew answered my question though.

So if Silva wins will he be both UFC and Pride Champion then?  What about if Lidell wins?  Do you guys think there will be more of these cross organization fights with people trying to unify the belts, kind of like in boxing?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 13, 2006)

ronin_warrior_j said:
			
		

> I would like to see the UFC do an open weight tournament like Pride.



Not going to happen.  Pride does things that the UFC isn't allowed too do to Boxing commission regulations.


----------



## Odin (Jul 14, 2006)

ginshun said:
			
		

> Can't be both, they have different rules sets.
> 
> But I guess Andrew answered my question though.
> 
> So if Silva wins will he be both UFC and Pride Champion then? What about if Lidell wins? Do you guys think there will be more of these cross organization fights with people trying to unify the belts, kind of like in boxing?


 
I dont think the belts on the line....that woundnt be a smart move if Dana did that,how bad would that look for the UFC if Wandi turned up destroyed one of thier greatest champs and then went back to japan!

Pride is tryting to cross the waters over to america thats obvious,if it does it will blow the UFC out of the water,to me the UFC might as well be collage football and Pride would be the NFL!,look at the list of Pride champions,I think only Matt Hughes would be able to hold his own at prides level....

But as for the fight,cast your mind back to when Chuck fought Rampage at Pride,chuck was destroyed.....and we all know what Wandi did to Rampage....IMO chuck's only hope is that Wandi gets injured in the open weight gp one month before the fight.


----------



## Odin (Jul 14, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Not going to happen. Pride does things that the UFC isn't allowed too do to Boxing commission regulations.


 
true but they could just hold it in another country ( : 

the first UFC were open weight after all.


----------

